
The First Car You Can Build Yourself in an Hour [video] - iamtechaddict
http://www.businessweek.com/videos/2013-10-16/the-first-car-you-can-build-yourself-dot-in-an-hour
======
tzury
Do not forget the JEEP (Just Enough Essential Parts) which can be disassembled
and reassembled in less than 4 minutes

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZJ9z6c2hq0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZJ9z6c2hq0)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ha! Never heard that one before. The name 'Jeep' of course dates from WWII
when thousands were shipped in cargo containers marked "Vehicle, 1, GP" which
stood for "General Purpose".

------
eksith
Link to actual project site :
[http://www.osvehicle.com](http://www.osvehicle.com)

------
walshemj
Been done the top gear team built a lotus 7 in less than a day - and that was
with a loot of messing about for the cameras

I suspect you would need a well equipped garage with tools that the average
motorist doesn't normally have an engine hoist comes to mind.

Kit cars have been around since the 50's in the UK

~~~
Ives
To be fair, the engine doesn't look particularly big or heavy, a person will
probably do fine as an engine hoist.

~~~
walshemj
Id rather not take the risk of a slipped disk

------
stingrae
I don't think I would drive that with any other cars on the road. Hopefully
there is a safety package.

~~~
gambiting
Would it even be legal to drive in the US on public roads? It would most
certainly not be legal to drive anywhere in the EU. Having said that, you can
still build and drive your own cars, but they need to go through safety
inspection and get a couple stamps on their paperwork to be road-legal.

~~~
Zimahl
The main concern in the US is it needs to be a licensed vehicle and it needs
brake and turn lights, that's about it. I'm not sure how this would be
classified but you might need seat belts too.

------
dhughes
That thing is a death-trap, no crash protection.

I wouldn't call it a car it's more of a toy.

------
JoeAltmaier
Hybrid power plant! Open platform (chassis) for building your own working
vehicle! Very cool.

------
pistle
Karevoskktolii by Ikea.

~~~
vidarh
Ikea product names are actually usually Swedish words and place names, often
with some connection to the purpose of the product.

Hence I'd suggest "kjöra" would be a more Ikea-ish name (The verb "drive" in
Swedish)

------
jbverschoor
6k... thats quite a lot

~~~
xuhu
You could say the same thing about the Tesla Roadster.

------
zxzwa
More like assemble a car in an hour.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
More like 'assemble a chassis' \- no roof! No body! That would takes days to
hand-fabricate I imagine.

